

Google Glass Teardown - 001sky
http://www.techinsights.com/teardown.com/google-glass/

======
briandh
Of note, Google denies the report's accuracy, albeit without specifying any
details

[http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/04/30/google-glass-parts-
es...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/04/30/google-glass-parts-estimated-to-
cost-less-than-80/)

